# Tyco questions



## Thunderal (Aug 21, 2012)

I love model trains and so does my six year old grandson. I used to dabble in HO but have stayed primarily.with the larger gauges. However, my grandson is leaning to HO. I uncovered an old Tyco red GG-1 while cleaning out my garage. I can't even remember acquiring it. The engine runs and the wheels turn but it doesn't seem to get any traction. On closer examination of the drive wheels, there seems to be a groove on each of the drive wheels. Did these once hold rubber bands? If so, can they be replaced? Where does one find such repair parts? My grandson and I would greatly appreciate any expertise that you might share. Thanks. Thunderal


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Yep, the grooves would indicate that the unit is designed to have traction tires. The wheel surface should be flat on the rail.

I don't however run any Tyco equipment and I can't recommend where to get replacements, or if you can. Perhaps there are some others on this forum that have tried to fix up older Tyco trains.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome...:thumbsup:

Try these... http://www.walmart.com/ip/Goody-Clear-3-Different-Sizes-Hair-Rubber-Bands-1-ct/12018417 ...the small bands on top...available at your local WalMart.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

ive used the rubber bands that you would use for braces before... I also have fixed a few other Tycos too!


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Ah, the TYCO GG1... I have respect for the "Power-Torque" motor, and my advice, is for your grandson to hold on for dear life!!! If there is one thing you hold on to, it's a gift from your grandpa! Also, if he tried to get any "Power-Torque" locomotive, he will be paying through the schnoz (don't ask why)!!! 

Welcome to the Forum!!! -


----------



## petey (Aug 12, 2012)

*OO Scale*

Hey Guru, 
My Hornby Mallard live steam is on its way back from repair in England.
There was no place else to get it fixed. For three years I've looked for repair stations for Hornby and Rivarossi. Cant find any reps who do fixes.
I wonder what buyers of their new stuff have for warranty repair addresses.
Is there a warranty?


----------

